# NEW 75 GALLON TANK BUILD THREAD!



## PACICHLIDS

Got my new background in and filter set up installed. 
FLUVAL 405
CANYON ROCK AQUATERRA BACKGROUND
MARINELAND DB LED LIGHTING









Will be adding substrate tomorrow.


----------



## clhinds78

LIke that background. Where did you get it? Is it Universal Rocks?


----------



## PACICHLIDS

I got it from a dealer on amazon. Its a aquaterra background. It was about $180 shipping included.


----------



## ozman

hi, please excuse my ignorance as *** never had a proper background before so my question is this:
when you hide your inlet/outlet as you have done have you siliconed the background so no water gets behind? that looks awesome..
we have universal rocks here in australia that has a great range that im looking at for backgrounds/plus rocks of all kinds.
anyway back to water going behind the BG, i guess you have to seal right around hey.


----------



## PACICHLIDS

I have it siliconed on the bottom and the top corners. I dont think it really matters just as long as the fish cant get behind it.


----------



## thefishermann

your background looks great! can't wait to see it setup


----------



## PACICHLIDS

Thanks, giving the silicone 48 hours to cure. Then adding the substrate which is part reef sand and part african cichlid substrate.


----------



## ozman

thanks pacichlids, that b/g is just awesome, im green with envy


----------



## Ladyfish

Great background! How far away from the back wall do you have it mounted, in order to fit in all your equipment? Just a few inches? And how many holes did you drill? I'm wondering how many holes would be recommended to keep a good water flow. Will you be using a spray bar as well?

I'm in the process of putting together my 75g now, and so am very interested in your progress!


----------



## PACICHLIDS

Filled aquarium up with water and added substrate. 








405 Fluval Canister Fliter with 100 whisper air pump. (stand not complete)








Space behind the background.








Marineland 1200 








Old tank. Dont know what to do with it any ideas?


----------



## Ladyfish

Great pics! I'm definitely getting that background now, I really like how it looks. And love the idea of hiding the equipment behind it!

How big is your old tank?


----------



## PACICHLIDS

its a 45 gallon. 36x18x24


----------



## PACICHLIDS

Building stand and canopy. Found rocks to match my background. What does everyone think?


----------



## Ladyfish

Loving it! The rocks are perfect with that background. The gravel really goes well too, although I must admit I'm more partial to sand. Water is clearing nicely. What fish will you be stocking?


----------



## PACICHLIDS

i dont know if im going to go hap peacock or going mbunas. Well my substrate is actually part sand and part african cichlid substrate. From a distance it looks like gravel and when you get close it looks more like sand with random gravel bits and shell mixed in.


----------



## S2K_Alex

you should defenetly go with peacocks, they would really stand out with there bright vibrant colors they have, and feed them some NLS; they would be beautiful fish in that aquarium


----------



## PACICHLIDS

yeah thats what i was thinking. Ill throw in some yellow labs though from my old tank. I have a german red in another tank so ill throw him in until i find more peacocks.


----------



## redbull7940

How many gallons did you lose when you put the back ground in? Did you cut it down the middle to fit around the center support? I was looking at the Malawi Rock background but figured it was to big for the 75 gallon that I am building. How did you run your return lines? How many fish are you planning on stocking?


----------



## PACICHLIDS

im not sure, its about 4 inches at the furthest point. theirs still alot of room in the tank. I actually cut the top rim of the aquarium so i could get it in. then i just siliconed it back on. Im prob gonna stock around 15 tops.


----------



## austings

PACICHLIDS said:


> im not sure, its about 4 inches at the furthest point. theirs still alot of room in the tank. I actually cut the top rim of the aquarium so i could get it in. then i just siliconed it back on. Im prob gonna stock around 15 tops.


you cut the Center brace?


----------



## PACICHLIDS

no i took off the entire top rim


----------



## PACICHLIDS

light mounted. What light could i get that would go well with my marineland doublebright


----------



## izabella87

Lovely LEDs


----------



## PACICHLIDS

My list of fish i just purchased from quinns fins.

Hai Reef Peacock
Regal Peacock
Eureka Red Jake
Rhodesi 
Mloto

I also have a german red and ob peacock already in the tank.


----------



## PACICHLIDS

Im also looking to sale a few fish i have in my old tank i know longer want.

cobalt blue (male)3in
ice blue (male) 3.5in
three yellow labs 2.75in
livingstonii3.5 in
mbuna hybrind 4in
red zebra 2in
two yellow zebra 3.5


----------

